# T5 Light abbreviation meaning??



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi

I have a question regarding the meaning of abbreviations for different types of high output light and thought that the Amphibian forum would be the best place to ask with the number of planted tanks on the forum.

What do FHO and FQ mean when describing the wattage of T5 florescent lights?:?
i.e.

 16mm Diameter 39 Watt *High Output FHO*

 16mm Diameter 39 Watt *High Output FQ*

And finally  16mm Diameter 39 Watt *High Output HO*

How do FHO and FQ T5 lights compare to plain HO (High output lights) and does this affect the lighting systems they can be run from?

Any advice welcome: victory:

Many Thanks


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all

Arcadiajohn emailed an answer to me and asked me to post it for him-



*Re: T5 lighting Abbreviations advice* 
Hi,

FHO stands for fluorescent high output. FQ is a mystery to me.

In short if a lamp is 16mm it is T5. If it is marked as HO it is high output T5. 39w is an international wattage and length for high output.

For instance the Arcadia D3 and D3+ 24,39,54w lamps are high output and require a high output, high frequency electronic control system to work. The other form of T5 is called HE. This stands for High efficiency, this is the same tech as T8 just in a thinner tube and enjoys nine of the considerable benefits of high output..

I hope this is helpful!

Maybe you could repost it on my behalf on the forum to save me writing it all out again

John


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

spring said:


> Hi all
> 
> Arcadiajohn emailed an answer to me and asked me to post it for him-
> 
> ...


ha brilliant i was just about to say contact him he'll help ya,good on ya John
Stu


----------

